# Mosquito Lake Walleye Stocking?



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I may have missed the publication or posting but has anyone seen the numbers that went in this year of walleye fry or fingerlings? Tried to google it but it doesn’t show anything for that lake as for stocking. Thanks..


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

joekacz said:


> I may have missed the publication or posting but has anyone seen the numbers that went in this year of walleye fry or fingerlings? Tried to google it but it doesn’t show anything for that lake as for stocking. Thanks..


Good question! The walleye population is really down the last 3 years. This year was the worse. Biggest concern is no small walleye being caught.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I left a message with Dist.3 fish mgr. and am waiting for him to return my call. I’m in total agreement with you about the last 2yrs and can’t speak for this year because of the surgery I had keeps me off the water this year. But all my contacts say the same as you that if you do catch any walleye they are very good size but lack quantity and that there’s a lack of “hammer handles “ and smaller being caught. Lots of catfish,crappies and pumpkinseed plus the mini perch. Hopefully I’ll get a return call tomorrow and I’ll post it here.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Prob due to covid. Couldn’t stock like usual 🥴


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds like Pymy when the Alewife populations blew up about 10 years ago. Fish were there but borderline uncatchable. Getting better the past few years but it has definitely impacted the way they feed, most productive techniques and times of year.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

It's not the mature walleye not being caught but the smaller ones,8"-13".Just like in Erie right now the undersize walleye are being caught which sorta tells you that future catch's are there.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

I was listening to a morning outdoor radio show on WKBN 570 out of Youngstown 2 weeks ago on Saturday and they were interviewing the main guy that does all the stocking in this area. Pretty sure I heard him say they stocked 10 million fry in mosquito. He also stated that they typically feel that less than 1% of those actually make it if I heard him right. It was a very interesting show. I will try to see you if there is a podcast of it because he talked about several of the lakes in the area and what gets stocked.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

joekacz said:


> I may have missed the publication or posting but has anyone seen the numbers that went in this year of walleye fry or fingerlings? Tried to google it but it doesn’t show anything for that lake as for stocking. Thanks..



Hey Joe check out this link. I think it's what you're looking for. 






Ohio Fish Stocking Records







data.ohio.gov





The new website is taking some time to get used too.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey Joe check out this link. I think it's what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,I tried to work my way through it but with my computer skills I was unable to get to the stocking records. But thanks for the info.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks to Bprice for the data site, I finally got through it and got the stocking numbers for Mosquito Lake since 2016. If and I do mean if I got the numbers right the rounded numbers are….fingerlings 2.5 million and the fry numbers are 57.4 million. Again these are the totals for the last 6 years. With these numbers you would think that the walleye fishing would be first class. I would think that you would catch them by accident. Again I haven’t fished this year at all just going by info from people I know are good sticks and by the last couple of years that I fished there. Obviously there’s walleye in there but the numbers to me of young walleye just are not there.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

joekacz said:


> With these numbers you would think that the walleye fishing would be first class. I would think that you would catch them by accident.


I completely agree! Just go out when they are collecting eggs, JK. You’ll see more NICE eyes than you can shake a stick at! Heck, all species of nice fish for that matter!(ask ezbite, he’s been onboard when they pull the nets!) They’re swimming in there, finding them seems “problematic”-most of the time! I’d like to see some “Top Pros” fish that lake to see if they could find them!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

You know that there was a walleye tournament there earlier this year and when I checked the results there were many no shows for the weigh in. I have tried to make it a point to ask other posters of fishing Mosquito if they caught any hammer handles and so far the response has been no. I have ,believe it or not,a couple of good friends that fish the lake a lot during the week and are not catching small walleye either and if they do get any they’re good size. These are fish that come from the shallows or weed pockets and even the structured areas.C.J. we probably both have fished that lake a long time and during the heydays you ALWAYS caught your share of little ones and that’s not happening now or the past few years. IMO I think the walleye population is in trouble there BUT I sincerely hope that I’m wrong.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I have yet to catch a single walleye there this year. Normally I’d have at least a few by now. I don’t fish for them but I’d catch a few while panfishing. Not this year or last year either.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I know there’s no limit sizewise at Mosquito but “most” of the guys who fish there will release any walleye not big enough to at least make a sandwich! I also know there are “certain” groups of people who have no quams abt keeping any fish that bites and that could/would contribute to the reduced numbers of hammer handles. Additionally, the larger walleye do eat the smaller ones-not to mention what the other predator fish there(and there are plenty) are eating! That’s one reason the State says “the return“ on “fry” stocking is probably only abt “one percent”! This practice seems “oxi-moronic” to me.(and yes, I get the $$ issue w/ raising fish to fingerling size!)
A good example is that when Goodyear owned and stocked “Wingfoot“ lake with walleye many years ago, only fingerlings were stocked! Wingfoot was “well worth” a fishing trip for walleye back in those days and(nearly) every fish caught(and kept) was a chunky 15 or more inches-my pb was 5#.
A bonus was a good supply of nicer panfish than prior to those stockings since this introduced another(very desirable!) top predator into the little 600 ac. lake. Less smaller panfish made more available food for those who survived. Just to mention another location, at Berlin not too many years ago, I sat in one spot and caught one after another, twenty five 13-14.5 inch walleye-fun but not one keeper! More recent trips have produced mostly keepers, few, or no, hammer handles. Hard to explain this phenomenon! Could it be some kind of “cycle”?!?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

According to the stocking records fingerlings being stocked at Mosquito started in 2017 and since then there were 2.5 mil stocked along with over 50 mil fry added.So I guess what I'm getting to is that years back when the walleye population was a success there were no fingerlings added to the program and you had no problem finding walleye,something has changed.Maybe they're not being stocked in the right conditions or temps or the fry are a little young yet I don't know wish I did.This is not the first time that this has happened there.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have never fished there, but everything I am reading suggests that there is a reason for the lack of walleye size and numbers. Predation of the species which includes Perch can decimate the fry that even though stocked under the best conditions, there are other fish that do the same. Throw in the fact that only about 1% survive, while the Walleye eggs are eaten by possibly invasive species causing a decline in the Walleye population. 
I'm not a biologist by any means, however as previous posts give some evidence of the Walleye catch lacking. Whether it's a cycle or any of the above guesses. I have experienced the Perch going through cycles on inland lakes ,especially in areas that have been productive year after year. 
Some of these cycles last for several years and if the habitat has changed the fish move to different areas that make catching them more difficult. 
There are plenty of options that can be helpful by researching what other states have experienced and the practices adopted by the state and the fishermen adapting to the shift in fish movement and habitat. Minnesota and Wisconsin have some of the best Walleye fishing in their area. Limits and other regulations are just a few of the steps taken to improve the quality of fish and numbers.
Following how the better fishermen adapted for either their clients, or themselves and the Pro's styles, catches can be adopted for most lakes.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Myself and fishing friends have basically stopped trying to catch walleye at Mosquito wading in spring and fall...the negative pattern started several years back when we began catching many many nice sized walleye but very few 13 to 15 inchers. That sort of pattern transitioned into catching less fish and the bite was very limited the bite got later into the night and if you got one or two hits you better catch them because that was going to be about it.
My two friends who did wade mosquito a 3 times between them this past spring caught a 26-in fish and two 24-in fish and that was it... Absolutely no small walleye caught and the number of hits was very very limited.
Myself I have transitioned to trying to learn more about Lake Milton and enjoy wading there more and more over the last two or three years.
I definitely feel something is going on in Mosquito with the walleye and it starts with the fact that over the last several years we have caught no smaller walleye. I have been told by a pretty good source that there were two years where the fry that were put into the lake had a terrible terrible survival rate.
That's just my two cents for what it's worth.

And the perch population has really exploded at Mosquito in recent years.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

The stocking of walleye fry is akin to stocking pheasant. The mortality rate begins right after being released. I have been present for the the pheasant stocking and was shocked by how these birds behaved. It was like every predator was on high alert. Forty eight birds were released, and I saw at least seven birds were lost to predators within the first twenty minutes, and I was told that maybe four to six birds would survive for opening day. And of all the birds released, possibly a handful will survive the winter and only a few will produce a few eggs.
This is just an example that might relate to the walleye in Mosquito lake. The fry having been raised in a lab like environment, may not behave in the same manner as the wild fry relating to available cover for safety and security. 
Lake Milton seems to be doing well the last few years.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Fry are getting eaten by the numerous panfish. Also zebra mussels have made the water clearer which makes a night bite more conducive for ole marble eyes.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

With the clear water the fry becomes more vulnerable.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

joekacz said:


> I left a message with Dist.3 fish mgr. and am waiting for him to return my call. I’m in total agreement with you about the last 2yrs and can’t speak for this year because of the surgery I had keeps me off the water this year. But all my contacts say the same as you that if you do catch any walleye they are very good size but lack quantity and that there’s a lack of “hammer handles “ and smaller being caught. Lots of catfish,crappies and pumpkinseed plus the mini perch. Hopefully I’ll get a return call tomorrow and I’ll post it here.


Have you gotten your return call yet from DNR ?


Keep us updated on what you hear.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Have you gotten your return call yet from DNR ?
> 
> 
> Keep us updated on what you hear.


No not yet but hopeful .I do get unrecognizable calls but no msg. with them and I would think that they would leave a msg. to show that they are returning my call. Will try again next week.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Zebra Mussels also overeat the zooplankton that stocked Walleye fry need to survive and grow.
Haven't fished Mosquito in years so I'm not familiar with the Walleye stocking rates. In our southeast lakes Saugeye fry are stocked at close to 1000 per acre and fingerlings at around 100 per acre. The ODNR has been alternating stockings between the two.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I did well there in 2018 for walleye but also spent most weekends on the water. Since then it seems the walleye numbers do seem down considerably. I don't fish mosquito as much now. Switched to big pond for walleye. Still fun fish it on windy days when I can't get on Erie. 






Kip


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I made a post in 2018 about lack of smalls. I put around 50 in the freezer that year and only keep 16" and above. I fished it hard that year and only caught 2 smalls. A 15" & 9". Though my dad and I had a day in 2019 that we landed like 30 shorts in the weeds, 7-13". 

Kip


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I don't have the experience that some of you have. But my observations are that the zebra mussels have cleaned the water considerably in that time frame. And channel cat numbers have gone up. Didn't the ODNR start stocking channel's a couple years ago to boost cat numbers ? I recall an initial 100,000 though I don't recall fry or fingerlings. 

Kip


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

The DNR, has a bad habit when it comes to cats. People complain that they can't catch anything ( just my opinion) and they start dumping cats and shad.
They did this to Mogadore and a few other lakes.
Combine zebra mussels, cats, and a change in habitat then you will be hard pressed to find where the Walleye are.


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

joekacz said:


> You know that there was a walleye tournament there earlier this year and when I checked the results there were many no shows for the weigh in. I have tried to make it a point to ask other posters of fishing Mosquito if they caught any hammer handles and so far the response has been no. I have ,believe it or not,a couple of good friends that fish the lake a lot during the week and are not catching small walleye either and if they do get any they’re good size. These are fish that come from the shallows or weed pockets and even the structured areas.C.J. we probably both have fished that lake a long time and during the heydays you ALWAYS caught your share of little ones and that’s not happening now or the past few years. IMO I think the walleye population is in trouble there BUT I sincerely hope that I’m wrong.


The state does electro-shock surveys to estimate population density, age class percentages, etc. Does anyone know if Mosquito has been surveyed recently?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Always thought that was a spring time deal but I haven’t read anything about it or if it was even done.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

With the perch explosion in the lake the fry don't stand a chance. This past winter we had one day our group put around 20 on the ice, after that a few here and there. Everyone was at least 3lbs plus no smalls

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

kit carson said:


> With the perch explosion in the lake the fry don't stand a chance. This past winter we had one day our group put around 20 on the ice, after that a few here and there. Everyone was at least 3lbs plus no smalls
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Hey Kit your report is typical as to catching large walleye when you finally find them and no small ones whatsoever. To me it’s alarming and hopefully it’s going to change for the better.


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

I am not seeing a problem with the walleye population at mosquito.... Plenty of different year classes...had half a dozen shorts and keepers ranged 17 to 25 inches....DNR is doing a great job.... The push of weeds to 10 to 12 ft of water has the eyes using different areas of the lake...the great fishing at Erie has also taken a lot of pressure off the lake....I would not be so quick to assume there is a problem.....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Mid Ohio saugeye trail fished there either last week or week before I think... But like 11 or 12 boats. 34 fish weighed in. A few guys had 6 a couple guys had none. 15+ lbs took first 14+ pounds took 2nd.
Fishing was "really good for some". And sucked for others.
Wonder what the DNR are seeing in there nets in the spring?
I've seen good saugeye lakes that get stocked annually go from hero to zero back to hero in just a few seasons due to drastic drawdowns. Things change and so do the fish's patterns.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

It's the chyna virus, the who just found out it infects walleye at a furious rate. After the fish die they disintigrate and fall to the bottom to become soil which crustaceans and worms live in then are eaten by other fish who will all then have the chyna virus and die. IT IS OVER! Get a fish while you can before they are all dead! Just make sure to get your vaccine or you will get infected and most likely die to! Thats why so many fishermen are dead all across the country. lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

JamesF said:


> With the clear water the fry becomes more vulnerable.


Great observation! Thing is, there is an abundance(maybe an over abundance!) of weeds at Mosquito which should more than compensate as cover for walleye fry. Milton was mentioned, try fishing south of the bridges after ice out in the relatively shallower waters. You will catch more “handles” than you could ever believe were in there. This area seems to provide a good nursery area for the youngsters! One other observation I have, the NEO inland lakes all seem to have very good populations of medium to “Nice” sized crappie. My guess is they consume huge amounts of under 3” walleye young!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

My 0.02 would be....maybe they should stock these fry & fingerlings after the weeds have fully developed.. Mosquito should be renamed "Weeduito" - good grief! the weeds are everywhere,

Give the fry a chance and stock them later in the year


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BaddFish said:


> My 0.02 would be....maybe they should stock these fry & fingerlings after the weeds have fully developed.. Mosquito should be renamed "Weeduito" - good grief! the weeds are everywhere,
> 
> Give the fry a chance and stock them later in the year


The problem with that then becomes food availability. Currently they try to time it that there are small enough bait fish available as they grow...


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

There’s cost factors involved like feeding and raising and having enough space for the hatches. At one time Ohio got there eggs hatched by Pa.at the Linesville Hatchery and then they would pick them up and put them in the lake,not sure if they still do that.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

All good points. Which leads one to consider, either to investigate more locations and different presentations. Sometimes the DNR will announce the stockings and success of certain year classes. We often hear about this on Erie, and from charter Captains. I don't recall hearing this about the inland lakes recently, unless I missed something. I do know that there are some very good fishermen out there and unfortunately, as we have experienced, giving up information can and does draw some unwarranted results. Even though it would be nice to know the quality of our fisheries.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

JamesF said:


> All good points. Which leads one to consider, either to investigate more locations and different presentations. Sometimes the DNR will announce the stockings and success of certain year classes. We often hear about this on Erie, and from charter Captains. I don't recall hearing this about the inland lakes recently, unless I missed something. I do know that there are some very good fishermen out there and unfortunately, as we have experienced, giving up information can and does draw some unwarranted results. Even though it would be nice to know the quality of our fisheries.


Yearly stockings are posted on the DNR app


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Well today I received a return call from Curtis Wagner District 3 fisheries supervisor. They are aware of the low numbers of young walleye. An electro survey is scheduled for this fall to check the young of the year population with the last one taken in 2017. Another survey to be done will be a gill net one to check the population of older walleye with the last one taken in 2019 which revealed the lowest numbers since 2005. The population is below its 10 year average. The fingerling program started in 2017 and was put in to help boost the fry population. The fish are planted in two areas of the lake one in the causeway area and the other being in the north end of the lake. The dam area is avoided due to the possibility of the fry being taken through the dam currents . Curtis did say that they not only rely on their surveys but listen to and read reports of anglers. While there is still a catchable population of walleye in Mosquito Lake it still doesn’t match the numbers of an expected return from the stocking program. Hopefully the surveys that will be done will tell a better result….. Personally I would like to thank Curtis for his time and what I felt was a very open conversation about the walleye population and I sincerely hope that this post fairly represents our conversation. He also said that they enjoy getting feedback,good and bad,from the sportsman. I would want everyone to understand that this is a condensed version of a 40+ minute conversation. There are things to brag about in that lake like an excellent bass,crappie,bluegill and catfish catch rate and hopefully soon the walleye will take its place among them…….Don’t beat me up I’m very sensitive. lol lol


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I for one appreciate the post

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishcreamer (Apr 16, 2021)

Great post. Answers a lot of questions and legitimate concerns that have posted on this subject. At least they realize there is potential problem and are addressing it.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

joekacz said:


> Well today I received a return call from Curtis Wagner District 3 fisheries supervisor. They are aware of the low numbers of young walleye. An electro survey is scheduled for this fall to check the young of the year population with the last one taken in 2017. Another survey to be done will be a gill net one to check the population of older walleye with the last one taken in 2019 which revealed the lowest numbers since 2005. The population is below its 10 year average. The fingerling program started in 2017 and was put in to help boost the fry population. The fish are planted in two areas of the lake one in the causeway area and the other being in the north end of the lake. The dam area is avoided due to the possibility of the fry being taken through the dam currents . Curtis did say that they not only rely on their surveys but listen to and read reports of anglers. While there is still a catchable population of walleye in Mosquito Lake it still doesn’t match the numbers of an expected return from the stocking program. Hopefully the surveys that will be done will tell a better result….. Personally I would like to thank Curtis for his time and what I felt was a very open conversation about the walleye population and I sincerely hope that this post fairly represents our conversation. He also said that they enjoy getting feedback,good and bad,from the sportsman. I would want everyone to understand that this is a condensed version of a 40+ minute conversation. There are things to brag about in that lake like an excellent bass,crappie,bluegill and catfish catch rate and hopefully soon the walleye will take its place among them…….Don’t beat me up I’m very sensitive. lol lol


Good to know and appreciate you taking the time to keep us informed.

Kip


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Thanks. I know this is not something you took lightly. Having some good information on the lake you fish does make a difference. Your time is appreciated.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes thanks for sharing! And good to hear the DNR is trying to figure things out for you guys! 
And guys like you asking the DNR questions and helping keeping them on their toes is important. Thanks!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Great post and nice job following up with this.

Maybe while your out of commission you can be OGF's version of Carl Monday and investigate and get us real answers 

again thanks for the effort you put in to educating us all on this subject


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Thx!!!!


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Just wanted to throw a follow-up out here on this thread as I have been off of OGF for awhile and I remembered reading it back over the summer. Was there ever any results released of the bet surveys that were completed? Just wondering what we have to look forward to (or lack there of) in a few months when the boat gets back on the water. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I personally have not received any more information other than what I posted back in May/June…I would think that when the spawning happens that they would start to monitor and check on last year’s success or lack of it of the fry and fingerling plantings…without a doubt the process will take some time to collect data and come up with a plan


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Should all the weeds now in the lake offer good cover for the fry? Or does the stocking not coincide with the weed growth? Just curious.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

shed hunter has it right on the nose.the fry are so small those little perch just feast all day. I,m 75 back when I was 25 or so you couldn,t kep the dink eyes of your line. the fry,s need to be three inchs long when released.


----------

